# Good Lights For Good Price?



## stash (May 2, 2006)

are there any good lighting systems that will be sufficient for the whole growth phase of weed from seed to flowering that dont cost a fortune? (over 100$ for a light) ALSO: Right now i am using a flourescent 33 watt/47 lumens plant & aquarium glowstik. anyone else have any luck with this type of light?


----------



## Ad1 (May 9, 2006)

i've bought 400w and 600w lights on ebay pretty cheap

as for one light for the whole lifecycle, a hps should be fine


----------



## stash (May 9, 2006)

thanks. i ordered a 400watt 53k lumens hps thatll completely blow away my fluorescent so ill return it once the hps gets here!


----------

